# DVD illisible



## claren (1 Février 2010)

J'ai réalisé en 2005  par iMovie un diaporama privé de 16' gravé DVD-R
il passe toujours bien sur mon lecteur de salon DVD et la TV

Ayant l'iMac core 2duo- OSX 10-62, le DVD inserré m'affiche CD vide ! 
ainsi illisible pour re-capture et adaptation  

Y a-t-il manipulation possible ou perte magnétique déjà? merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2010)

Les DVD n'étant pas des supports magnétiques, tu peux déjà exclure cette hypothèse.

Par ailleurs, si ton lecteur DVD de salon peut encore le lire, on est en droit de supposer qu'il s'agit d'une incompatibilité d'humeur entre ce DVD et le lecteur de ton iMac. Si tu en as la possibilité, essaie de le lire sur un autre ordinateur (si possible, avec un lecteur à tiroir plutôt qu'un mange disque, plus délicat de ce côté) pour voir !

Enfin, je déménage ton sujet dans "périphériques", car ça n'est pas un problème de logiciel, là !


----------



## lepithec (5 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai gravé aujourd'hui deux DVD-RW sur mon iMac, un Intel 21,5' de 2009. Apparemment la gravure (avec le Finder) a bien fonctionné. Mais dès que j'ai inséré les DVD-RW sur un PC pour en lire le contenu, Windows me dit que les DVD sont vierges. Tous les deux.

J'ai essayé de les lire sur un lecteur DVD de salon et même problème : DVD illisible.

Je ne me souviens plus si j'avais déjà gravé des DVD-RW sur mon iMac, donc peut-être que les disques étaient de base irrémédiablement incompatibles avec OSX mais ce serait étonnant. Existe-t-il encore des incompatibilités Windows/Mac pour les DVD gravés ? Est-ce que le fait que ces DVD-RW aient été utilisés précédemment avec Windows peut poser un problème de compatibilité après ? Même si Finder a gravé dessus ?

Merci pour vos éclaircissements !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2010)

Pas clair, ton histoire, sir tu essaie de les relire sur le Mac, il se passe quoi ? A priori, les DVD gravés depuis le Finder le sont au format "Mac", donc illisible sur PC et sur la plupart des lecteurs de salon. Il faut graver des DVD mixte Mac/PC ou bien au format UDF pour pouvoir les lire partout (attention avec l'UDF pour des films en Divx, certains lecteurs de salon considèrent que ce format est réservé aux DVD Vidéo, et donc refusent de lire des Divx gravés sur un DVD à ce format).


----------



## lepithec (6 Mai 2010)

Merci Pascal pour ces explications !

Mes DVD fonctionnent sur le Mac.
En fait j'ignorais complètement que les DVD et CD gravés sur le Mac étaient illisibles sur PC ! J'ai gravé plein de choses sans les vérifier sous PC, en fait ça risque d'être illisible ? C'est totalement nul comme procédé de gravure ! A quoi bon graver si c'est pas universel ?? Je croyais que les derniers iMac Intel étaient presque complètement compatibles avec PC...

Dois-je passer par l'utilitaire de disque d'OSX pour graver en UDF ? N'y a-t-il pas d'autre format compatible PC/MAC ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2010)

lepithec a dit:


> Merci Pascal pour ces explications !
> 
> Mes DVD fonctionnent sur le Mac.
> En fait j'ignorais complètement que les DVD et CD gravés sur le Mac étaient illisibles sur PC ! J'ai gravé plein de choses sans les vérifier sous PC, en fait ça risque d'être illisible ? C'est totalement nul comme procédé de gravure ! A quoi bon graver si c'est pas universel ?? Je croyais que les derniers iMac Intel étaient presque complètement compatibles avec PC...



C'est pourtant évident, c'est la même chose pour les disques optiques (CD/DVD) que pour les disquettes, les clés USB et autres supports de mémoire flash, ou les disques durs, le format "PC" c'est (pour les CD/DVD) le CDFS, un dérivé du NTFS, et le format Mac, c'est le pendant du HFS+ (Mac OS étendu). 

Il n'a jamais existé de format universel, et ton Mac est plus sympa que ton PC, puisqu'il sait lire tout ce que tu graves sur PC, et te permet de graver dans les seuls formats que ton PC comprend, alors que le PC, lui, ne sait lire et écrire que ses propres formats, et ignore superbement le reste du monde informatique.



lepithec a dit:


> Dois-je passer par l'utilitaire de disque d'OSX pour graver en UDF ? N'y a-t-il pas d'autre format compatible PC/MAC ?



Je ne pense pas que les outils Apple permettent de graver des CD mixtes, moi, j'utilise Toast, pour le faire, mais il existe aussi un utilitaire gratuit : LiquidCD, qui présente les mêmes possibilités à ce niveau.


----------



## lepithec (6 Mai 2010)

Eh ben merci pour toutes ces explications ! Je savais qu'il y avait des différences de format pour les disques durs mais je l'ignorais pour les CD et DVD... On en apprends tous les jours...


----------



## Didix (13 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas graver sur mon Mac OS X.1.4...
La dernière fois que j'ai essayé, tout a eu l'air de s'être bien déroulé, puis quand j'ai voulu remettre le cd pour voir, mon ordi m'a annoncé que le CDR était vierge et m'a demandé ce que je voulais faire ...!!!
Merci.


----------



## Didix (13 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
Je tente de rallier votre conversation car je ne sais pas où me mettre sur ce forum...
Voilà, c'est simple, j'ai gravé un CDR avec mon OS 10.1.4 et quand je le remet dans le lecteur pour contrôler, il me dit que ce CD est vierge... !!
Que faire ?
Pardon et merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2010)

Didix a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je tente de rallier votre conversation car je ne sais pas où me mettre sur ce forum...
> Voilà, c'est simple, j'ai gravé un CDR avec mon OS 10.1.4 et quand je le remet dans le lecteur pour contrôler, il me dit que ce CD est vierge... !!
> Que faire ?
> Pardon et merci.



Tu l'as gravé, ou bien tu as juste copié les fichiers sur l'icône du bureau ? Parce qu'une fois que ça, c'est fait, il faut encore faire un clic droit (ou un ctrl clic si tu as une souris à un seul bouton) sur l'icône, puis demander la gravure dans le menu contextuel qui s'ouvre !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2010)

Encore une question et sa réponse bouffées par le plantage du serveur hier !

Bon alors je la refais "version courte" : lorsque tu mets ton CD vierge, il monte une icône sur le bureau, vers laquelle tu copies tes fichiers à graver : Ben contrairement à ce que tu pourrais penser, tu ne les copies pas sur le CD, mais dans un dossier caché de ton disque dur (un "dossier à graver"). Pour graver le CD, une fois que tout est copié sur cette icône, tu fais un clic droit (ou un ctrl-clic si tu as une souris à un seul bouton) sur l'icône, et dans le menu contextuel qui s'ouvre alors, tu as l'option pour graver ton CD, c'est seulement à ce moment que la gravure commence.


----------



## Didix (14 Mai 2010)

D'abord merci pour ta réponse.
Je dois préciser que j'ai donc remis le CD et j'ai fait comme s'il était vierge mais au bout de la tentative l'ordi m'a fait deux messages que je joint pour que tu me dises si ça te parle...
A +


----------



## Didix (14 Mai 2010)

1) Mes fichiers à graver sont sur mon bureau
2) j'introduis mon CDR
3) j'ouvre et fait glisser les fichiers
4) je demande la gravure
5) une barre de progression apparait + phase de vérification
6) fin de la gravure
7) au contrôle : CD vierge !
8) si je recommence, j'ai les deux images ci-jointes...
Bien à toi,


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2010)

Didix a dit:


> D'abord merci pour ta réponse.
> Je dois préciser que j'ai donc remis le CD et j'ai fait comme s'il était vierge mais au bout de la tentative l'ordi m'a fait deux messages que je joint pour que tu me dises si ça te parle...
> A +



Alors, le premier, c'est l'indication normale que le disque est en cours de gravure, quant au second, tout dépend du moment où il est survenu. D'après sa teneur, on peut penser que c'est pendant la vérification. Si c'est bien le cas, il peut indiquer un problème, mais ça n'est pas certain. Pour le savoir, mets le CD dans le lecteur, et copie l'intégralité de son contenu dans un dossier à créer pour l'occasion. Si la copie s'achève sans message d'erreur, il est bon, sinon, il faudra le graverdenouveau (bien entendu, une fois le test achevé, tu peux supprimer ce dossier).

Bon, finalement, là, c'était pas le plantage apparemment. Je fusionne les deux discussions !


----------



## Didix (14 Mai 2010)

-- mets le CD dans le lecteur, et copie l'intégralité de son contenu dans un dossier à créer pour l'occasion --

C'est bien ça le problème, c'est que quand je veux vérifier, mon ordi considère le CD comme vierge !! et je n'ai accès à aucun contenu alors que je pensais avoir fini ma gravure auparavant... !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2010)

Alors il y a un autre problème. Un conseil, en cas de ce genre de difficulté, le bon truc, c'est d'utiliser des RW pendant que tu essaie de le résoudre, ça t'évite de remplir ta poubelle de CD ratés (un RW, tu le rates, tu l'effaces et tu recommence) !

Pourquoi n'essaies tu pas de graver avec Liquid CD plutôt que dans le Finder, pour voir si ça change quelque chose ?


----------

